# LE archery Fish Lake



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

I’m sure this has been covered before. Tried to search it a little but I’m new to the forum. 

I drew a Fish Lake bull elk archery tag this season. I’ve got plans to do some scouting coming up here soon but I thought I might be able to get some good information on the forum. If anyone has any advice or tips on hunting these elk or good places to look I’d love to hear it. Any info is good info. I’ve hunted pretty hard the last couple years and I’ve yet to harvest an animal. I’m really hoping I can get the job done this year with the LE tag. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats on the tag. I'm pursuing the same tag. 

You're welcome to PM any questions you might have. I won't claim to know the unit great, but I hunt it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Browns Hole


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Gledeasy said:


> Congrats on the tag. I'm pursuing the same tag.
> 
> You're welcome to PM any questions you might have. I won't claim to know the unit great, but I hunt it.


That is a quick turn around after your waiting period! Congrats!!!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Browns Hole


You should really PM when giving specific locations.


----------



## outn'bout1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Seven Mile, UM, Sheep Valley, Nioche, around fish lake...... You're gonna have a fun hunt. Elk all over the unit. Hunted it last year with a cousin that drew archery and had a blast.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ray said:


> You should really PM when giving specific locations.


I mean.. it's one spot on a limited entry unit. I don't think it's that bad.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> I mean.. it's one spot on a limited entry unit. I don't think it's that bad.


Then outnabout1 opens the flood gate but there is elk all over so...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a HUGE area, and the area I mentioned is isn't a small one. I've chased Elk for days in that area and they're not easy to find.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Feb 3, 2019)

Ray said:


> You should really PM when giving specific locations.


Why?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

bow_hunter44 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > You should really PM when giving specific locations.
> ...


Because this will now be on the internet for as long as there's an internet. People will search the Fishlake unit and everyone who does will focus on the areas mentioned. Which could lead to areas being over hunted.

People don't like to scout anymore. Get on google maps, have a look around, that'll tell you more than asking people on a forum.

I'm not knocking the OP, he's probably just super excited about his tag, I would be. I get that.

I just wish responders would have a little consideration for people that hunt these areas every year. Even when it's a unit I don't hunt I cringe when I see people dropping specific locations for the world to see.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ray said:


> I just wish responders would have a little consideration for people that hunt these areas every year.


Spike hunters?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

RandomElk16 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish responders would have a little consideration for people that hunt these areas every year.
> ...


Or cow elk, or even deer. But that's not the point.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ray said:


> Or cow elk, or even deer. But that's not the point.


I guess I am in that weird group that really wants to help people with limited entry tags. If I PM him, and every other LE hunter they still will know the areas. It's odd to me how taboo some units are, even ones that take 15+ years to draw and then have waiting periods.

I look at it and say on a given season there are ~30 LE hunters, on a unit that's 1200 square miles. I don't see this as a terrible inconvenience to general tag holders, and I hope those 30 have the best hunt possible.

I get how you are feeling - I just look at Limited Entry units differently.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

RandomElk16 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Or cow elk, or even deer. But that's not the point.
> ...


That's a good way of putting it and I see where you're coming from. I probably shouldn't have been so quick to jump on him.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So, I guess I best not give GPS Coordinates to him of the best location to find a BIG Bull?? But it's ok through a PM.:?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> So, I guess I best not give GPS Coordinates to him of the best location to find a BIG Bull?? But it's ok through a PM.


You got that right.


----------



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

I wouldn’t have asked the question if it weren’t a LE unit. I’m sorry to get everyone all fired up. I never thought I’d draw this tag in a million years but here I am. And I just don’t want to leave any stone unturned. Been doing my best to scout and I’ll keep doing that til the hunt starts. Just figured this would be a good place to talk about it. Anyway, thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

boondocker155 said:


> I wouldn't have asked the question if it weren't a LE unit. I'm sorry to get everyone all fired up. I never thought I'd draw this tag in a million years but here I am. And I just don't want to leave any stone unturned. Been doing my best to scout and I'll keep doing that til the hunt starts. Just figured this would be a good place to talk about it. Anyway, thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it.


The areas everyone mentioned are great, You'll find bulls in each location named. I'll PM you some info.


----------



## outn'bout1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gooseberry, Sandledges, Hightop. There are some more areas to begin. No one here gave any specific locations haha. These are areas to start. It'll take some work to narrow it down. There are elk on the whole unit. Fun freaking hunt. Congrats.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Personality, for LE elk.
You guys can have every spot mentioned..........

I'd be on Thousand Lake mountain.
All a lone.
In the biggest bulls on that unit...
LOL.


----------



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you thank you guys.


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

BradN said:


> Gledeasy said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the tag. I'm pursuing the same tag.
> ...


That came off wrong. I don't have the tag yet, just pursuing. There will never be anything quick with me drawing tags ha ha.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Check out the country above Lyman on thousand Lake....Goofy has a good point!


----------



## bexar (May 17, 2018)

I'm from Texas and hunted this area last year with a guide. It was a fun hunt and tough due to weather but nevertheless we were successful. Best of luck, we saw some massive bulls.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Gledeasy said:


> That came off wrong. I don't have the tag yet, just pursuing. There will never be anything quick with me drawing tags ha ha.


DANG!!! I'll be happy for you when you draw!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Gledeasy said:


> That came off wrong. I don't have the tag yet, just pursuing. There will never be anything quick with me drawing tags ha ha.


DANG!!! Best of luck drawing sooner rather than later.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

boondocker155 said:


> Thank you thank you guys.


If you are REALLY thankful, you will post your journey and success on here.

Don't ghost after getting help :grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Getting help?
This thread covers the ENTIRE unit!

So Im not sure how much 'help' it is.

I'm just excited about having the boat ON Fishlake in the morning.
Thumbs up!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Turd floating in a toilet soaking up all the help from threads. Hell, using OnX, Google earth and this forum to search key words on maps brings up tons of information. 
Some people get so worked up over giving out info. Doesn't make anyone a better shooter or spotter. Doesn't give anyone an elk and honestly none of the information automatically puts trophies on walls or steaks on plates.

I'm getting help to answer your question. And I appreciate it as i physically prepare for september.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I sent the OP some very specific information for the unit about an exact spot/area. Should help him tremendously.


----------



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

I’ll keep you guys posted. I’ll try and put up some pics as we get a little closer.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Snow squalls at Johnson Res an hour ago!......Crazy weather.


----------



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for all the input fellas. I went down and found the elk! Sure is a lot of them down there.


----------



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

Gonna head down next weekend and explore the hightop on mules. Hopefully I can find some up top as well. Trying to find a place away from cow and spike hunters.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

dirty cow and spike hunters anyway...



good luck. Have a good trip.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is the 3rd/4th pic the same bull? Looks to be, he seems to be filling out quite nicely. Great 4ths.


----------



## boondocker155 (Jun 14, 2019)

Yeah same bull, different day in almost the same spot. Really cool to see him twice up so close. Great bull


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

​


boondocker155 said:


> Yeah same bull, different day in almost the same spot. Really cool to see him twice up so close. Great bull


Shoot him.

I appreciate you following up with progress. That makes any advice you got worth it to those who gave the advice!


----------

